
How you execute an idea is everything - shapeshed
http://pebblecode.com/blog/how-you-execute-an-idea-is-everything/
======
sharemywin
Netflix only has 36% of the market down from 56%. Google's market share is
only at about 63%-64% according to comscore. Definitely impressive but not
"winner take all" And Lyft has like a 40% market share in San Francisco. Me
personally, I'd stay out of the bloodbath called ride sharing until the
companies have to answer to profitability and actually market realities.

------
sharemywin
I agree that ideas aren't as important but execution is a worthless word. It's
basically a tautology for success. You can't predict if a company is "going to
execute" or be successful. All you can say is "they were successful" or "they
did execute well" Which is they same thing.

